# Fat below belly button



## girl2006 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


how do you loose the fat below the belly button that is on your tummy that sticks out and the side fat (oohh that i hate!) Is cardio the only thing to do for fat burning and fat losing?? any recs on good fat burning cardio intense exercises that actually burn the fat on our stomach and sides?

please help i have all summer to get a great swimsuit bod

also how do you totally reshape your body like thighs and tummy. what do i have to do? im reallly desperate and dont know what will work and what to do. ive searched the internet but i still dont know alot so any good suggestions on toning the body and looking brand new. im not all on losing alot of weight maybe like 10 lbs but i need help for you guys!!!!






thanks


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 7, 2007)

i have it too.My upper body is thin with perky boobs and slightly curvy n bangg!!There's a fat below my belly too..Look so weird when i wore tight fitting clothes where those side would be bulging.I'll suck in most of the time...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 7, 2007)

Continue doing cardio, and aside from that what I do for abs is this. Crunches for the upper abs, crunches with my legs up for the lower abs, and twist crunches for the obliques (sides). As far as my thighs, I just run and do lunges with weights.

Here's a few pics of the crunches I'm talking about.

Crunch:






Lower Abs crunch:






Obliques crunch:


----------



## greatnana (Jun 9, 2007)

Cardio works best


----------



## farris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 12, 2007)

u have to work ur entire body!!!! u cant just work those areas, especially on women!!! i watched a tv show last week and the best they say is do full body workouts, try things from jenette jenkins hollywood trainer dvd i think they are great!!!

But remember u just cant that are alone it has to be done all over to loose that weight!!!!


----------



## flychick767 (Jun 12, 2007)

Face it, some areas you not going to be able to change much. I am just glad my hubby likes my curvy "j-lo" rear. LOL


----------



## Annia (Jun 12, 2007)

To keep those areas down you also need muscle, so you can't just do cardio. Just keep that in mind. Don't forget to manage your diet, if you aren't already I'd start eating healthier too.


----------



## monniej (Jun 15, 2007)

for me it's cardio and situps. if i miss two days in a row the bulge tries to return! lmao~


----------



## NatashaVirmani (Jul 22, 2007)

i have the same problem under my belly, i'm going to try going hard on cardio to see if i get any results, i also have a thigh issue! haha


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

Go to Sparkpeople.com and start counting your calories towards weight loss! If you have lots of body fat, no matter how many crunches you do, it will not help you get rid of the fat. Cardio is really good, but you also need to make sure to lose weight for that you need to consume less calories than you burn in a day.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I need to exercise more myself!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 22, 2007)

reverse situps. I did it from Biggest Loser Workout. I think its effective.

( thanks ma!)


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

If you have a diet that is too high in fat (the bad fat)/calories/carbs/trans fats you can run til you drop and do situps til you throw up and it won't help you.

Midsection/belly fat is the result of a bad diet. Yes, you should do cardio and a weight routine...yes crunches help. But, if you don't remove the unhealthy stuff from your diet, you're wasting your time.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have a diet that is too high in fat (the bad fat)/calories/carbs/trans fats you can run til you drop and do situps til you throw up and it won't help you.
Midsection/belly fat is the result of a bad diet. Yes, you should do cardio and a weight routine...yes crunches help. But, if you don't remove the unhealthy stuff from your diet, you're wasting your time.

Agree!


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

for me the best exercises -for lower abs + cardio. great effects


----------



## mayyami (Oct 21, 2007)

mmmmmm, maybe pilates to firm those thighs &amp; buttocks ...


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have a diet that is too high in fat (the bad fat)/calories/carbs/trans fats you can run til you drop and do situps til you throw up and it won't help you.
Midsection/belly fat is the result of a bad diet. Yes, you should do cardio and a weight routine...yes crunches help. But, if you don't remove the unhealthy stuff from your diet, you're wasting your time.

Yes. This is true. And it's also genetics. Before menopause, different women have different ways of laying down fat. Some can eat more junky food than average and still have a flat tummy. Others can have a solid diet of meat, potatoes and vegetables and have a bulge. Your belly tells you a whole lot about your insulin resistance tendancies.


----------



## angellove (Oct 21, 2007)

cardio!


----------



## foreverluv (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your belly tells you a whole lot about your insulin resistance tendancies. hi what is the insulin thing about?


----------



## MissMaryMac (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I need help in that area too.


----------



## -|[Kitty]|- (Jan 8, 2008)

avoiding alcohol and any kinds of hydrogenated oils/fats or partially hydrogenated are definately important too.


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

Cardio exercise and crunches.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

I use to have this problem. In fact, I had this problem in September/October of last year and now I do not have this problem.

*What I did...*

-I worked out everyday. I would hit the gym. I would do about 30 minutes of cardio, slowly increasing time and then I would change intervals. I would also do strength training (Squats, Romanian Deadlifts, etc), aside from the cardio training. If I didn't workout, I still worked out. On those day off, I would still workout for at least 30 minutes doing Yoga activities. The best ab workouts that I did involved - leg raises (commonly known as leg lifts) on a mat, yoga boat pose on a mat, scissor raises (like the leg raises, but you raise one leg instead of both and you use a scissor motion) on a mat, stomach crunches using a stability ball, yoga cobra pose on a mat, standing crossovers (I would do these slow and start going fast, almost at an aerobic pace), frog stomach crunches on a mat, reverse stomach crunch on a mat, and hindu squats (these definitely helped with lower abs). I would also do criss cross stomach crunches using the stability ball and also do some on a mat.

-I changed my diet. I am a lacto-ovo vegetarian and have been for over half of my life, but switched to ovo and then ate vegan several times. I change my entire diet to complex carbs (grains - oatmeal, wheat pasta, wheat bread, etc) Switching from regular milk to almond milk was definitely great.

-Portion control. Instead of having 3 big meals or 1 big meal, I ate like 8 times a day small things and/or small portions of things. Almost like snacking. I would refrain from eating at night, especially anything big. If I would eat at night, it would be light. I tried my best not to.

-Water. I would drink at least 8, 16 oz. water bottles a day. Sometimes more. I would go through 3 alone when working out, along with a low-carb Monster energy drink.

-Supplements. I would take grape seed extract, cranberry, flaxseed oil, and a one-a-day woman's multi vitamin. I would sometimes add Omega Fish Oil and Vitamin B complex.

*What I do now...*

-I train martial arts 3 times a week. On Tuesdays and Thursdays, I train Hapkido, Mixed Martial Arts, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu for an hour each. I also do Yoga (a lot of Ashtanga) for 45 minutes. On Fridays, I do kickboxing for an hour and sometimes 2 (depending on the length of the class).

This has helped me maintain my weight loss and allows me to eat whatever I want. I am still a lacto-ovo vegetarian.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to comment on this because I have this problem even though I'm skinny. I'm 5'5" and weigh between 115-120lbs. I had my daughter 13 years ago and weigh the same as I did prepregnancy and have no where near the same body. I actually consider myself perfect weight except I have this bulging belly! I have read everything I can find on this! I eat well too! I currently lack exercise but I have in the past exercised regularly and still could not lose the belly! I think having a baby stretched out my muscles and uterus, and I wonder if birth control was factor? I hate to lose more weight but I want to just to see if my belly will ever go away.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am hooked on body works p90x, turbo jam, and insanity workouts, I have never hurt like this and I have been very athletic for much of my life!!


----------



## NicoleR71 (Apr 4, 2011)

wow, thank you for the great tip!! Summer is coming up and I need to loose some of the belly weight!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lately I am hooked on those Beachbody workout video's like Tubojam and P90X, I hurt for days after and they are just fun to do, I used to go to the gym lots and am just tired of the same routine and these video's are tough so I expect to see results; whereas, at the gym I am just maintaining and don't try to do better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sammerjammer (Jan 23, 2013)

Try laying flat on your back. Lift your legs up one inch at a time for 20 secs. each. Remember to keep your ankles together though!


----------



## Barclay (Jan 30, 2013)

Health is wealth''Eat healthy food and fruits also and get healthy benefiteveryone want to get gain weight and i think fresh fruit and vegetables have many vitamins for gain weight....


----------

